# NCSU Fungicide Trials From 2020, Review of Turf Pathology



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Good stuff!

Couldn't decide where to post this as there is something for warm season grass growers as well as those of us tending cool season grasses ... the "teasers" tidbits are far outweighed by some substantive guidance ... hope it is of assist!

Review of Turf Pathology Fungicide Trials From 2020: https://turfpathology.ces.ncsu.edu/2020/10/review-of-turf-pathology-fungicide-trials-from-2020/?src=rss


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Interesting. I hadn't heard/seen this before.

"As a reminder, preventative applications for large patch should start in the fall when soil temperatures drop to 80F for centipegrass and St. Augustinegrass and at 70F for zoysiagrasses."

I have been under the impression that you need to start preventive apps about 4 weeks before soil temps drop to 70. Gives me something to think about.


----------

